# Mauszeiger in Sanduhr ändern



## Test (8. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich möchte während mein Programm arbeitet den Mauszeiger in eine Sanduhr ändern. Hier mein nicht funktionierender Code:


```
HWND form=FindWindow("TForm1",0)
LoadCursor(form,IDC_WAIT);
```

Was muss ich ändern damit sich mein Cursor in einen Sanduhr ändert?

Danke im Vorraus!


----------



## Thomas Kuse (8. Januar 2004)

Laden eines Cursors mit der API-Funktion "LoadCursor" dann Setzen des Cursors mit der API-Funktion "SetCursor"

```
// Sanduhr:
SetCursor(LoadCursor(NULL, IDC_WAIT));
...
// Pfeil:
SetCursor(LoadCursor(NULL, IDC_ARROW));
```


----------

